# Deputy Sheriff James D. Paugh



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff James D. Paugh Richmond County Sheriff's Office, Georgia

End of Watch: Sunday, October 23, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: Not available
Tour of Duty: Not available
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: October 23, 2011
Weapon Used: Rifle
Suspect Info: Shot and killed

Deputy James Paugh was shot and killed after stopping to investigate a domestic disturbance on the side of I-520 at approximately 1:20 am.

As Deputy Paugh stopped his department motorcycle the suspect opened fire on him with an M4 rifle. Despite being mortally wounded, Deputy Paugh was able to return fire. The suspect was found dead of gunshot wounds at the scene.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Sheriff Ronald Strength
Richmond County Sheriff's Office
401 Walton Way
Law Enforcement Center
Augusta, GA 30911

Phone: (706) 821-1000


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Paugh


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Deputy Paugh


----------

